# Shut-down by fuel cut?



## NH Snow (Dec 28, 2016)

I've been shutting down mowers, generators, snow blowers, etc. for a long time by simply shutting off the fuel supply and allowing the fuel to be consumed in the carburetor and line from the fuel tank. Since my Troy Built 33" mower developed a small fuel leak in the carburetor many years ago, I have begun shutting down all of my small engine equipment this same way. This has never caused any issues as far as I can tell. 

I just purchased an Ariens ST24LE 24" Delux blower (to replace an old Toro 522) and noticed the following in the engine manual (page 11);

---------------------

*Adding a Fuel Stabilizer to Extend Fuel Storage Life*

• NOTICE Fuel stabilizer is recommended for long term storage.

1. Turn the red fuel knob to the OFF position while engine is running and allow the engine to run until it stops. *Turn engine OFF when it begins surging to avoid engine damage.*

(bold/underline added by me)

---------------------- 

I have never heard of engine damage to a 4-cycle engine caused by surging due to running out of fuel (though I can understand how that would be the case with a 2-cycle engine).

So, what are your thoughts - a legitimate issue or simply incorrect info in LCT's engine manual?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't think it's going to hurt anything..... Most pwople will shut it off by turning the throttle all the way down or pulling the key/stop. Which will leave more fuel in the carb of course. Your way does help reduce the fuel in the carb, but could make it for tough starting the next time you go to use it too..... I usually wait until the end of the season to run it dry and drain the fuel out at that time.


----------



## NH Snow (Dec 28, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> I don't think it's going to hurt anything.....


My thought as well, just want to make sure I'm not overlooking something.

On start up, I open the fuel valve, give it a minute or so for gravity to do its thing, a few pushes of the primer bulb and they always fire on the first pull.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

no damage. its momentary running lean at idle. No damage. The manufactures are doing a cya move thats all


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When you shut off the fuel supply and allow the engine to die, there is still fuel in the bowl just not enough to keep the engine running. You need to drain the bowl to eliminate all fuel that may cause problems if left for a long time. 

If you shut the fuel off while the engine is idling (if you can call 2,000 rpm idling) then the engine will stop without any violent motions that the manufacturer is referring to as surging. If you turn off the engine at full throttle under no load then the engine will surge violently. I hate that surging and never use that technique, I can understand why Ariens makes the statement. 

I turn the fuel off and then switch the engine off.


----------

